# Ford/New holland transmission



## bluefarmer

Has any one had any experience with the 16 speed transmission
Some have electric shuttle (by steering wheel) some don't.


----------



## Gearclash

Which series or model?


----------



## bluefarmer

From 7740 - ts110 they've run em quite a while


----------



## discbinedr

I have a Ford 8340 SLE with the 16 speed. The shuttle is on the right beside the seat and has an electric clutch button on the handle. Have had no trouble with it except it keeps showing codes. It will occasionally slip out of gear when I'm roading but all I need to do is press and release the clutch. If I remember correctly it was supposed to have had some tranny work done to it before I bought it at 2700 hrs. Its was previously a municipal tractor.


----------



## endrow

Is this the same trans used in the New Holland t6030 16x16


----------



## bensbales

My friend and i both have 8240's. Mine will come out of gear once and a great while but it hasn't thrown any codes, might need to adjust my cables some. We share a book and i think has a code description in it, what code is it throwing? A salesmen told me that the newer 16x16 trans is nearly the same trans as ours.


----------



## bluefarmer

Parts man and salesman said they don't cause much trouble at all, even though I trust them I just wanted y'all's opinion.


----------



## SVFHAY

I had one in a t6050 with no problems, left reverser.


----------



## mx113

Hydraulic pressure switches go bad quite often on these tractors and throw codes I replaced 2 on my ts135a and just recently replaced 1 on my tl90a. They are easy to replace and cost about 50-60.00 best I can remember. The only problem is figuring out which one is bad.


----------



## slowzuki

Good transmission, there is a procedure to get them to flash out how much wear has been used up in the clutches if I remember right. Some early models had wiring problems, I think the wiring was run inside the transmission in the white top tractors.

Our friends put an amazing amount of hours on their 7740, something like 16,000 hours. It was used for logging its whole life during winters and everything on it was broken but not the transmission. Right hand reverser not so handy though.


----------



## aawhite

Issue with TS135...left hand reverser. Sometimes the tractor won't move either forward or reverse when the lever is engaged. Thinlk it's something in the steering column. I've seen a few postings of this on other websites, but no real cause.


----------



## bluefarmer

Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## lidaacres

Have had a 7740. Ts110. And ts115a. All with loaders. All with the same transmission with the exception of how you shuttle forward and reverse. Never had any trouble at all but always have traded around 3500-4000 hrs


----------



## 10ecDirtfarmer

I've got a TS90, 4WD, 24 X 24 trans, right hand reverser, 1850 Hrs. Zero problems.


----------



## discbinedr

bensbales said:


> My friend and i both have 8240's. Mine will come out of gear once and a great while but it hasn't thrown any codes, might need to adjust my cables some. We share a book and i think has a code description in it, what code is it throwing? A salesmen told me that the newer 16x16 trans is nearly the same trans as ours.


New problem. My 8340 3pt won't raise or lower. Its throwing code 64 & 66. My book says code 64 means EDC failure to raise. I assume EDC is electronic draft control. That's the problem but it doesn't give me a solution. Any suggestions? I don't have info on code 66.


----------



## bensbales

discbinedr said:


> New problem. My 8340 3pt won't raise or lower. Its throwing code 64 & 66. My book says code 64 means EDC failure to raise. I assume EDC is electronic draft control. That's the problem but it doesn't give me a solution. Any suggestions? I don't have info on code 66.


hey I'm headed to canada today to get a load of hay i'll ask the boys


----------



## Chuck

Do you buy transport loads of hay from Canada ?


----------



## bensbales

Chuck said:


> Do you buy transport loads of hay from Canada ?


Yes I buy and resell quite a bit of hay from Canada mostly in quebec.I will probably go up friday which will be the 3rd tractor trailer load this week. You have some for sale?

Hey blue farmer i talked with the boys and looked at my book, i couldn't find code 66 anywhere is the book but they suggested cleaning the electrical connections and checking your wires for the three point hitch. hope this helps


----------



## PaCustomBaler

Have a 16x16 in a TS100, and a 24x24 in a TS90, both work well. I favor the 24 speed though...


----------



## Chuck

I have hay left, but it is all sold . I wouldn't mind talking to you, with a new season coming soon. What part of Quebec do you buy from ?


----------



## bensbales

Chuck said:


> I have hay left, but it is all sold . I wouldn't mind talking to you, with a new season coming soon. What part of Quebec do you buy from ?


I try to buy around the Bedford area, it's closer to home but i've gone as far as Three Rivers. Give me a call anytime 802 233 7036


----------



## Chuck

Ok ,I will give you a call, sometime in the near future.


----------



## Damn Blue

We have a 8340 about 5000 hrs no problems with it since it was new my dad bought it new in 1996. But last year it started giving us E46 code (Blown Fuse for E.D.C. think it might be a bad sensor on the lift arms.
A couple of years ago the lift arms wouldnt go up turns out theres a frost plug on the right side of the lift top has a pin in there that got out of wack mechanic said after searching for a long time he put a punch in and tapped the pin worked eversince until last spring.


----------



## central va farmer

We had a 7740 and a ts100 both had that transmission. They are good. Both of those tractors were used for loader work. If I remember right 7740 had around 4000 hrs when we got rid of it and ts100 had 1500 or so and we had no issue at all.


----------

